# Ron Paul emerges as outsider pick in GOP race



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The Atlantic


Ron Paul emerges as outsider pick in GOP race The Associated Press - ‎36 minutes ago‎

MANCHESTER, NH (AP) - Suddenly, Ron Paul is in contention to win the Iowa caucuses and positioned to do well in the New Hampshire primary two weeks before the first votes are cast.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Christian Science Monitor


Ron Paul: Rivals say he hates Republicans Christian Science Monitor - ‎1 hour ago‎

Ron Paul's rise has caught the party's notice, and they're not ignoring him any longer. Other front-runners have endured withering attacks this political season, and now it is the libertarian's turn.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Los Angeles Times


Ron Paul gets testy, walks out over talk of racist newsletters Los Angeles Times - ‎35 minutes ago‎

By Kim Geiger Ron Paul is tired of being "pestered" about offensive statements that were mailed to supporters under his name in the late 1980s and early 1990s, the Texas congressman and Republican presidential candidate told CNN yesterday.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The Guardian


Poll has Ron Paul with thin lead over Romney, Gingrich DesMoinesRegister.com - ‎48 minutes ago‎

A new poll shows Ron Paul is narrowly leading Mitt Romney and Newt Gingrich with less than two weeks until the Iowa Republican caucuses.
Related Mitt Romney » Newt Gingrich » Ron Paul » 

Newt Gingrich planning economic pivot, will contrast with Mitt RomneyPolitico (blog)

Romney, Gingrich in War of WordsFox News

Highly Cited:Virginia ballot deadline looms large for Gingrich campaignmsnbc.com
Opinion:On Taxes, 'Modeling,' and the Vision ThingWall Street Journal
In Depth:Gingrich Criticizes Paul on Newsletters and Foreign PolicyNew York Times (blog)

See all 2,160 sources »



Los Angeles Times


In '90s newsletter appeal, Ron Paul warns of 'coming race war' Los Angeles Times - ‎2 hours ago‎

By Kim Geiger A solicitation from the 1990s that carried Texas Rep. Ron Paul's name predicted a "coming race war," suggested the government was engaged in a "cover-up" over AIDS, and warned that a plan to update US currency was really a conspiracy to ...

Surprising Paul is getting so much coverage all the sudden. He has some real odd ideas.


----------



## Gunther Toody (Dec 31, 2010)

Much as I hate to say it Ron Paul will have the same effect Ross Perot did.
End result the sheeple will put Obama in for another term.
:stomp:


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

take another lap around the bar and come back to Mitt...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

Gunther Toody said:


> Much as I hate to say it Ron Paul will have the same effect Ross Perot did.
> End result the sheeple will put Obama in for another term.
> :stomp:


People said the same thing about John Anderson in 1980.

To paraphrase a newspaper columnist, the only way that Obama is going to beat Romney is if he kills him.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I would vote for Ru Paul over the inexperienced community organizer in charge.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

7costanza said:


> I would vote for Ru Paul over the inexperienced community organizer in charge.


I have been a Ron Paul fan for many years. He has some great points and ways to make this country a better place for the average working person. Just watch some of his videos and make your own decision. Ron Paul .com


----------

